

Hyperloop Doc as a Tree - adriano_f
https://gingkoapp.com/hyperloop

======
Pro_bity
I think this is a very interesting way of looking at long format data. What
would be helpful is to have some visual indicator (color or something) that
links the columns and rows. Presently, I am getting a little lost while
clicking around.

------
everettForth
this gingko app makes no sense to me.

~~~
adriano_f
Yes, it might take some getting used to.

It's a new word processor, that's a mix between an outliner and index cards.
(think of it as "Workflowy + Evernote").

If you're still confused, maybe this (<90 sec) video can clarify things:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egCKZHsICm8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egCKZHsICm8)

\- Adriano (founder, CEO)

~~~
cryptie
Nice! I've signed up for the beta!

